# Weekender Deal



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t quite make it through weekend. Found another deal last night I couldn’t refuse. One S&W 38 went down the road and an Old Browning Nomad 22 and some boot slid in. Nice little old school all steel firearm.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The grip isn’t steel... just saying


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> The grip isn’t steel... just saying


Ezee, you ain’t melting down my genuine original Browning plastic grips to make a couple Glocks, so forget it!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Here we go again! You two are comical. Ezbite loves his Glocks.


----------

